# Temperature ready light always off



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got a second hand gaggia classic and I think it has some problems with the temperature. The "temperature ready" lights is always off, even after 30 minutes from turning the machine on.

As soon as I got the machine I did priming as described here http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step and I correctly get water flowing through the group and steam to through the wand.

I still have to descale and backflush because I don't have the proper tools yet (I should get everything on monday).

So what could be the reason for not getting the temperature ready light on?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The L/H light indicates the power is on or off. The R/H light should come on then alternate between on and off as the thermostat cuts in and out.

Does the machine warm up? can you draw hot water through the brew head /portafilter. Can you get steam through the steam wand with the centre switch down ?

Where did you buy it from ?


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> The L/H light indicates the power is on or off. The R/H light should come on then alternate between on and off as the thermostat cuts in and out.
> 
> Does the machine warm up? can you draw hot water through the brew head /portafilter. Can you get steam through the steam wand with the centre switch down ?
> 
> Where did you buy it from ?


Yes, I get how water from the portafilter. Measuring it in the cup is about 85C. And I also get steam through the wand. But the R/H light is always off.

I suspect it is just the bulb which is faulty. Is it possible to replace it or I would have to change the whole switch bank?

(I got the machine on ebay).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they are "neons" and I do not think they are repairable, I think the only option is new switch.

The switch is probably quite expensive, as it is faulty you could return it !!!!


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I think they are "neons" and I do not think they are repairable, I think the only option is new switch.
> 
> The switch is probably quite expensive, as it is faulty you could return it !!!!


Yeah, changing the switch will be too expensive (it's around 50£). I'll try to return the machine :\


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

mambro said:


> Yeah, changing the switch will be too expensive (it's around 50£). I'll try to return the machine :\


Wonder if I should return it or keeping it since I paid it just 80£. Do you think I can re-sell it for that price on gumtree or something specifying it has this problem?


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

So eventually I returned it and got full refound


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I do them at £47.50, they are not cheap. if your thinking of selling in future you will need to replace , see how long you live with it, you only need to give it 10 mins from turning on


----------



## Chris.noavk (Dec 8, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> I do them at £47.50, they are not cheap. if your thinking of selling in future you will need to replace , see how long you live with it, you only need to give it 10 mins from turning on


Sorry to hijack thread, but do you also mod classics? I have a spare one I'm wanting to play around with...


----------

